# Musky



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

This is a reproduction on a custom rock ledge/snag with repo shad as well.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Amazing work Matt...


----------



## Lung Buster82 (Dec 7, 2014)

Great looking mount!!


----------



## Shooterdad (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice. That's a good looking fish.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I don't think there isn't anything you can't do, Matt. Great work


----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

Dude that is amazing!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

That is fantastic! Great job. Definitely one of the cooler mounts that I have seen.


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

wow! amazing work!


----------



## BO-N-ARO (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice work. I don’t work with fish but hope to.


----------



## Akmaninuga (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm dying to catch a musky!! nice work


----------



## LIONhunt64 (Mar 10, 2019)

Very Nice


----------



## 2 labs (Jun 8, 2011)

Something fishy about that mount.:wink:
All joking aside. Very nice work.


----------



## Schluete (Feb 20, 2020)

That is incredible- may have to PM you about one of my own


----------



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

cool


----------



## StefenB (May 5, 2020)

Nice, I have one skin mounted, didn’t think a replica could look as good but I was wrong


----------

